# 2011 Nissan Elgrand Revealed In Japan – Will Come To North America As 2011 Quest



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan's Elgrand luxury van has been on sale in Japan for a number of years, but the latest generation, unveiled yesterday, will finally make it to North America as the newest Nissan Quest.

While the two vehicles won't be identical – sources say that some styling variations will be present both inside and out – the basic architecture will remain the same. Japanese market vans will feature a 2.5L four-cylinder or a 3.5L V6. We'd wager that the familiar 3.7L V6 will make it to North America instead, giving Nissan class-leading power numbers.

The Quest will bow in November at the Los Angeles Auto Show

More: *2011 Nissan Elgrand Revealed In Japan – Will Come To North America As 2011 Quest* on AutoGuide.com


----------

